# Looking for suggestions on Big Island itinerary and HGVC Waikoloa



## natn27 (Feb 28, 2012)

We will be at the Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort April 7-16 with two little kids and we're looking for all your expertise and suggestions on beaches and activities, restaurants, simple itinerary, discounts or anything interesting for kids to do.  Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 28, 2012)

First suggestion is to buy The Big Island Revealed.  Lots of great information there from things to do, restaurants, etc.  We've been to the Big Island numerous times and still find that book helpful.

Some of our favorites (in no particular order):

Beaches, in the Waikoloa area:
- Hapuna Beach
- beach at the Mauna Kea
Both of these are large beaches with good swimming, body surfing.  Both have restrooms on site.  The parking at the Mauna Kea is limited.

Restaurants:
Waikoloa area and north
- Merriman's Cafe in the King's Shops
- Cafe Pesto (north in the harbor)
- Bamboo (in Hawi)


----------



## natn27 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Luanne.  Do you know where the locals hang out?  I love the true Hawaiian food.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 28, 2012)

natn27 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Luanne.  Do you know where the locals hang out?  I love the true Hawaiian food.



A lot of locals hang out at Costco,  .   Since I'm not a local I don't really know.  I think they go to most of the restaurants that the tourists go to.  I'm also not sure what you mean by "true Hawaiian food". 

I also suggest posting your questions on http://www.konaweb.com


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a recent thread asking the same basic question about what to do on TBI...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160659


----------



## epicenter800 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hawaiian Style Cafe (My favorite pancake place) in Waimea.
Da Poke Shack in Kona.
Sansei in Waikoloa.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2012)

Da Poke Shack is a great place for really fresh Hawaiian Poke at an affordable
Price. They have great fish tacos too.


----------



## natn27 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks all for the reply.  I love to eat, especially fish so please keep the food related suggestions coming.  Another question, can I do the Volcano NP as a day trip with 2 little ones or should stay somewhere nearby?  Thanks.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 29, 2012)

natn27 said:


> Thanks all for the reply.  I love to eat, especially fish so please keep the food related suggestions coming.  Another question, can I do the Volcano NP as a day trip with 2 little ones or should stay somewhere nearby?  Thanks.



It depends  on how well they travel by car.  It is a long drive from Waikaloa to the Volcano.  Going the northern route will make it shorter, but can still be long for little ones.  Also, it will depend on their age and interest.  I like the park, but if I wasn't interested in  hiking, or studying the volcano information it might not be all that interesting.  Sort of like the people who go to the Grand Canyon and say "Well, I've seen the hole in the ground, now what else is there to do?"  My son love it at 9 but he also was obsessed with volcanos in general at that age. -He was also a "I've seen the hole..." at the Grand Canyon.

If you go the northern route I recommend a stop at the Hawaiian Tropical Botanical Gardens north of Hilo.  It will give the little ones a chance to get out and run around and burn off some engery, and the gardens are beautiful.  http://htbg.com/  Wear some type of bug repelant.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

I saved the volcano for another trip on that side of the island. I thought it was
Too far for a day trip. I know others who thought it was no problem. It depends
On how long you like to drive.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 29, 2012)

The first time we went to Volcano National Park we did it as a day trip.  It can be done, but you really don't have much chance to do, or see, much, and you can't really make any stops along the way.  Each time we've been back we've stayed overnight in Volcano Village at the Kilauea Lodge.

http://www.kilauealodge.com/


----------



## charford (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are some of the most kid-friendly things to do on the Big Island and in particular, Waikoloa Beach Resort. We've been many times. 

Check out the seahorse farm. www.seahorse.com. Go to Hawi for ice cream. Check out the toy store in the Queens Shops. Swim at the Hilton hotel. Go on a wagon tour at Waipio Valley. Check out the Imiloa Astronomy Center in Hilo. Look for whales. Check out the activities at the Queens' Shops. Take a drive along the highway to Kona and stop and admire the views - maybe make your own graffiti. 

For food, make a run to Waikoloa Village grocery store or Foodland in Waimea, if you're going that way. The most convenient place to get a cheap meal is at the food court in the Queens' Shops. The most convenient place to get an expensive meal is Roy's or Sensei (for sushi).


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 2, 2012)

*Try Jackie Reyes restaurant*

Good food . Locals eat here. Go three to five for Happy Hour food and drinks.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 2, 2012)

There are two really cool massive wooden playgrounds that my kids adore.  I know go all the way to Hawaii to play at a playground - but the kids love it.  One is past Kona keep going up the hill.  I believe it it's call Harold H. Higashihara Park.  You can find it on google maps.  This is the larger of the two.  It's also an excellent final stop for everyone before heading back to the airport.

The other is in Waimea on Kawaihae Rd (HWY 19).  If you're going to Waipio Valley (clock-wise) you'll pass it.  

We always end the evening with a dip in the pool and/or hanging out at the Queen's Shops.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 2, 2012)

I second Hawaiian Style Cafe in Waimea. Come hungry. Drive up to Hawi from Waimea through upper ranchland. Pretty drive.


----------



## jjnavy (Mar 2, 2012)

After a day at Hapuna Beach head over to Bite Me Fish Market & Grill at Honokohau Harbor, 4 miles south of the airport. Fresh seafood, reasonably priced, locals place. Outside seating to enjoy the harbor.  Great fish tacos.


----------



## natn27 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Big Island and cycling*

thanks all for your suggestions.  My husband is a big cyclist and I wanted to surprise him with a rented cycling bike during the 7 days we will be on the Big Isld (Wakoloa to be precise).  Do you guys have any suggestions on where I can rent a good road bike? Any suggestions on the cycling routes too would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## natn27 (Mar 5, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> There are two really cool massive wooden playgrounds that my kids adore.  I know go all the way to Hawaii to play at a playground - but the kids love it.  One is past Kona keep going up the hill.  I believe it it's call Harold H. Higashihara Park.  You can find it on google maps.  This is the larger of the two.  It's also an excellent final stop for everyone before heading back to the airport.
> 
> The other is in Waimea on Kawaihae Rd (HWY 19).  If you're going to Waipio Valley (clock-wise) you'll pass it.
> 
> We always end the evening with a dip in the pool and/or hanging out at the Queen's Shops.


Thanks Jehb2 for the parks/playground insights.  We actually love to stops by parks and playgrounds for the kids to play.  They are actually a must for us so thanks so much!!!


----------



## daventrina (Mar 6, 2012)

Like 4 wheeling????   Get JEEP 
The Big Island Revealed has many nice placed to explore...
Like this nice black sand beach



P7290046y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Or this interesting trail that ends at a nice beach



hi06721 165 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## Walt (Mar 6, 2012)

*Bike Works in Kailus-Kona*



natn27 said:


> thanks all for your suggestions.  My husband is a big cyclist and I wanted to surprise him with a rented cycling bike during the 7 days we will be on the Big Isld (Wakoloa to be precise).  Do you guys have any suggestions on where I can rent a good road bike? Any suggestions on the cycling routes too would be great!  Thanks!



There are many cyclist on the Queen Ka’ahumanu Highway (Hwy 19) from Kona to Waikola and North of Waikola.

Walt  


http://bikeworkskona.com/the-shop.html

Bike Works
 74-5583 Luhia Street
 Kailua-Kona, Hi 96740
808 326 2453
Hours: 
Mon thru Sat 9 to 6
 Sunday 10 to 4

http://bikeworkskona.com/suggested-rides.html


----------



## natn27 (May 5, 2012)

*Big Island is BIG and there's lots to do!*

We recently came back from a wonderful 10-day trip to the Big Island.  Traveling with young kids ( 5 yrs girl & 8 mo boy) was actually not as difficult as we thought but we sure had to skip many of the active outdoor activities. The HGVC Waikoloa was great - beautiful resort w/ small pool (great for little kids) & jacuzzi, nice & clean furnishings but the 2nd bedroom was really small with limited storage space (huge master bdr/bath although no jets in the bath tub). We stayed in building 15, had a nice view of the golf course and the lanai was great!  Waikoloa is quite a way from Kona so this mega resort area is nice but somewhat superficial as it is geared toward tourists only. That's okay since we were on vacation with little kids so spent 2 full days at the huge Hilton Waikoloa Village resort. We really enjoyed our time there. Since airfare was so expensive flying out Sat-Sat, I booked 3 more days at the WorldMark Kona to spend more time around Kona and saving $500 on airfare. The WorldMark Kona was a big disappointment, especially coming from the HGVC! Although the Worldmark 2 bdr was more spacious, it felt like we were staying in a motel w/ no central AC (each rooms had its own AC but the remote was missing so the room was either set at 70 or we had to turn it off) and our towels were old and had stains on them.  The only good thing there was the friendly service and central location.

We did our grocery shopping at the Waikoloa Village (6 miles away fr the Hilton) and ate at KauKau Depot (good food and cheap, where the locals hang out).  Prices at the Waikoloa Village was cheaper than the ABCstore in the Queens' MarketPlace but for the best prices, go to KTA superstores (buy your food souvenirs - best selections & prices) , Costco, Target or Wallmart. Buy your fruits at the farmer markets if possible.  I miss the sweet papayas, pineapples, bananas! When you're in Kona, make sure to stop by the Big Island Grill, a local favorite - huge portions & tasty too!

We spent most of our days at the beach as the kids can play in the tide pools for hours!  Best kids beaches Kahalu'u Beach (also known as Turtle Beach - great place for kids tide pools & snorkeling), Beach 69/Puako beach (cool trees for the shade), Hapuna Beach (beautiful white sand beaches), and Two-steps - great snorkeling.

We did 2 long days of sightseeing - beautiful island but very long drive, especially with 2 kids!  Must see & hike the Pololu Valley lookout!  Stop in Hawi for delicious & cheap kona coffee, coconut, & mango ice cream at Tropical Dreams. Waimea has a fun playground if you have little kids. By the time we finally got to Akaka Falls, it was raining and dark so we didn't really get to enjoy the area as much.  Had dinner at Cafe 100 in Hilo - lots of locals but nothing great - tried their loco moco (rice w/ lots of brown gravy, fried egg & spam or burger) - different.  We also took the south route to the volcano and stopped in Ka Lae, the southmost point in the US, and Panaluu' for the best sweet bread, before reaching the volcano.  My daughter was disappointed since we couldn't actually see the flowing lava.  We hiked the lava tube but it feels like a tropical rain forest.

Overall, we had a great family vacation and can't wait to visit the Big Island again, and thanks all who gave us suggestions!


----------



## talkamotta (May 6, 2012)

Hapuna Beach is in the top 5 of my favorite beaches in the US.  It goes out forever so its pretty safe for children.   

Volcano is pretty far.  Maybe for little kids it will be boring.  I think the Place of Refuge will be cool for them and its a National Park so if you got the pass its free.  

The Big Island is my favorite of all the islands  (havent been to Oahu) there is  alot to do.  I would pick up  the Revealled book for the Big Island.


----------

